# [EVDL] Simple circuit to simulate wig-wag 5k throttle?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Markus,

If you can get a 2.5kOhm pot, wire it in series with a 2.5kOhm resistor.
Attach the wiper to the controller as usual. Then have your
forward/reverse switch be DPDT, with the poles wired to the controller's
pot inputs (not the wiper). Wire the end of the resistor and the far end
of the pot to the switch, crossing over from one end of the contacts to
the other. Sorry for the bad description, but your connections will be:

controller_pot(-)----pole1
throw1(1)----throw2(2)----resistor(-)
resistor(+)----pot(-)
throw2(1)----throw1(2)----pot(+)
pole2----controller_pot(+)
pot(wiper)----controller_pot(wiper)

where

throw1(2) is the switch connection which is shorted to the first pole
when in the '2' position (reverse)
throw2(1) is the switch connection which is shorted to the second pole
when in '1' position (forward)

It's a little late, so let me know if this is too unclear.

Cory Cross



> Markus Lorch wrote:
> 
> >Hi all,
> >
> ...


----------

